# matt thompson 8000 or 8500 pics



## tcbowhunter (Mar 14, 2008)

looking for some pics from different angles on these forms if anyone has any Im debating between these for my mount thanks


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

I dont have any current pics, but it kind of depends on the buck, where its gonna go, and how much you want to "notice" it. The 8500 shows off more of the side of the rack and really catches your eye because of the alertness it gives the buck and because its different! Theyre both cool, but the 8500 would be my choice. it also works well in corners without going to a more traditional pedestal.


----------

